# Blast and Cast November



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

The first 2 weeks of November have been phenomenol. The speckled trout and redfish are biting and the fall migration of ducks to the marsh is in swing. First weekend of Nov YOUTH ONLY waterfowl hunts were great I yook my kids Daniel and Sarah and two freinds Eric and Stew. The kids had blast and so didi I watching them. Did some fishimng in between lots of trout and redfish. Nov 12 opening day regular duck season was great My oldeest son Jacob in from College to hunt with us. Saturday and Sunday limits of ducks. LOUISIANA TRULY THE SPORTSMAN PARADISE!.
The ducks are here and the fish are biting. 
I am now offering combo Cast and blast charters Ducks in the Am and fish in the PM. Call for availble dates
CAPT GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

